# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Full Blood Work Results back photo

## jackjackson

Older thread
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=393274

This is just the paperwork I got
This was done on the 1st shot of week 4 which was monday midday.
So this is more so end of week 3 if youd say.
Currently Im on week 5 ending, will get more bloodwork in week 6

If anyone can give me there thoughts id appreciate it
Thanks godfather for the last responses

----------


## seriousmass

Well now you can stop making threads about whether or not your gear is legit... because YOUR TEST IS OBVIOUSLY LEGIT, with those numbers. (you're above normal range)

I'm suprised your creatinine levels are still in range... but I'm pretty sure those will raise by the end of the cycle.

----------


## jackjackson

> Well now you can stop making threads about whether or not your gear is legit... because YOUR TEST IS OBVIOUSLY LEGIT, with those numbers. (you're above normal range)
> 
> I'm suprised your creatinine levels are still in range... but I'm pretty sure those will raise by the end of the cycle.


NO SHIT?
I was just asking for an more info because the godfather brang it up.
Im not sure about what brings the creatine up.
I do east red meat 3 x per day and also take nitrix 3x per day.
Well so far 2 more weeks things should pick up
Time will tell

you dont like my threads?

----------


## seriousmass

> NO SHIT?
> I was just asking for an more info because the godfather brang it up.
> Im not sure about what brings the creatine up.
> I do east red meat 3 x per day and also take nitrix 3x per day.
> Well so far 2 more weeks things should pick up
> Time will tell
> 
> you dont like my threads?


lol. I love your threads  :Big Grin: ... nah, sorry I'm in a pissy mood. but yah, looks like your test levels are gunna peak soon, thats good news bro!

Regarding the creatinine, that will increase, due to the fact that your body is absorbing so much more protein (including creatine). This will also cause your kidney function to work harder. (but you should be able to see both these changes on your next bloodwork)

so until then.. peace bro!

----------


## jackjackson

> lol. I love your threads ... nah, sorry I'm in a pissy mood. but yah, looks like your test levels are gunna peak soon, thats good news bro!
> 
> Regarding the creatinine, that will increase, due to the fact that your body is absorbing so much more protein (including creatine). This will also cause your kidney function to work harder. (but you should be able to see both these changes on your next bloodwork)
> 
> so until then.. peace bro!


Yeh I was wondering what was up with you...

trying to find out what neutrophils were high for but all i get is wikipedia
Wish I had my pre cycle bloodwork




O and my doctor does not feel comfortable taking care of me doing what im doing.
I said thats fine I will find someone else and pay out of pocket

----------


## jackjackson

Just found this




> Creatinine is a waste product largely from muscle breakdown. High values, especially with high BUN levels, may indicate problems with the kidneys..





> SHBG levels tend to be low in androgen excess states, often resulting in total testosterone levels within normal limits and elevated bioavailable testosteron

----------


## jackjackson

Found more awesome info
Would still like members here to check my BW




> *Overview* Laboratory tests are tools helpful in evaluating the health status of an individual. It is important to realize that laboratory results may be outside of the so-called "normal range" for many reasons. These variations may be due to such things as race, dietetic preference, age, sex, menstrual cycle, degree of physical activity, problems with collection and/or handling of the specimen, non-prescription drugs (aspirin, cold medications, vitamins, etc.), prescription drugs, alcohol intake and a number of non-illness-related factors, Any unusual or abnormal results should be discussed with your physician. It is not possible to diagnose or treat any disease or problem with this blood test alone. It can, however, help you to learn more about your body and detect potential problems in early stages when treatment or changes in personal habits can be most effective. 
> Our lab, like almost all labs, sets the normal result range for a particular test so that 95% of our healthy patients fall within the normal range. That means that 5% of our healthy patients fall outside of the normal range, even when there is nothing wrong with them. Thus an abnormal test does not necessarily mean that there is something wrong with you. Statistically if you have 20 or 30 individual tests run as part of a panel, chances are 1 or 2 will be slightly outside the normal range. Part of what you see your doctor for is to interpret whether or not these changes are significant.
> This review is a brief summary and is not intended to be comprehensive or replace discussion of your results with your health care team.
> *Glucose*: This is a measure of the sugar level in your blood. High values are associated with eating before the test, and diabetes.
>  The normal range for a fasting glucose is 60 -99 mg/dl. According the the 2003 ADA criteria, diabetes is diagnosed with a *fasting* plasma glucose of 126 or more. A precursor, Impaired Fasting Glucose (IFG) is defined as reading of fasting glucose levels of 100 - 125. Sometimes a glucose tolerance test, which involves giving you a sugary drink followed by several blood glucose tests, is necessary to properly sort out normal from IFG from diabetes.
> Be aware that variations in lab normals exist. Also, Europeans tend to use a 2 hour after eating definition of diabetes rather than a fasting glucose. Using the European standards tends to increase the number of people who are classified as having diabetes.
> *Electrolytes*: These are your potassium, sodium, chloride, and CO2 levels.
> Potassium is controlled very carefully by the kidneys. It is important for the proper functioning of the nerves and muscles, particularly the heart. Any value outside the expected range, high or low, requires medical evaluation. This is especially important if you are taking a diuretic (water pill) or heart pill (Digitalis, Lanoxin, etc.). 
> Sodium is also regulated by the kidneys and adrenal glands. There are numerous causes of high and low sodium levels, but the most common causes of low sodium are diuretic usage, diabetes drugs like chlorpropamide, and excessive water intake in patients with heart or liver disease. 
> ...

----------


## thegodfather

Thats pretty unethical of your doctor to refuse you care because of your choice to use steroids . Next time you speak with him, ask him if he refuses to care for his patients who smoke cigarettes, are alcoholics, or abuse narcotics. I'm sure his answer will be no. I would report him to the state board if he actually does refuse you care. I have no tolerance or physicians who let their personal preclivities with certain issues interfear with their professional responsibility to provide care for their patients. 

Anyway, your labs look fine to me. I did not know that you were on cycle in your previous post, I must have missed that. How many weeks are you in? You're RBCs are in the normal range which is good. I'm disappointed that LH, FSH, Estradiol, and Progesterone were not included in this work, it would have given a more clear picture of you're HPTA function. Good luck with the cycle.

----------


## jackjackson

Yesterday I just took Thursday shot
so Monday will begin and mark week 6
I didn't know all th e tests to get but now I do.
I think he/she was worried that another bloodtest would send a red flag up to the insurance due to my good health and age.
I wanted to be honest with the doc so they could properly diagnose me if I had something.
Don't want to ruin my insurance either so I may just go to some labs and pay out of pocket to avoid that.
So far in my cycle I see no major changes
Made a few threads regarding this

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=393748
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=390532
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=392897

Today was a bit odd.
I just woke up 3 hours eariler than my normal time and could not get back to sleep, now Im eating so this will be an extra early meal.
This never happens, I normally wake up at 7 or 6:30 not 4 am

----------

